# Patriot



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

I'd like to take credit for this one, but truth is the owner striped and painted it himself. I just helped with the degreasing, polishing and putting it all back together. Nice job Neal. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Now THAT is GOURGEOUS!!!

Jim


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

Wow !!! My friend,My brother,thank you!!!! Couldn't have been possible without YOU !!!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Very nice & thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Butcherpen (Oct 8, 2007)

Cool! How do you do dat?


----------



## Hawkseye (Feb 17, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

that is beautiful!!!


----------



## cajun creationz (Aug 17, 2012)

looks good


----------

